# "Birdy Gerty"



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Got my new GSP pup, Gertrude (Gerty), this weekend! I know this is a lousy quality picture, but I'm sure you can see that our cat is overjoyed. Maybe I'll get some better pics later. Chukars beware. PS, my wife picked out the collar without my knowledge. :roll: 
[attachment=0:2maw8ldl]gerty.jpg[/attachment:2maw8ldl]


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I would let my pup wear whatever collar mama picks out as long as she is happy and knows your puppy will get most of your free time!

BugBuilder


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Gertrude !!! What a good look'in beast !!  

Better pic's would be good......don't let know you're making fun of her collar... :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuute. Nice lookin pup. Looks better than the collar my wife put on me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

I've got some nice pictures, but I'm having a hard time posting them because it says the file is too big. I've tried to shrink them down but it still won't work. Maybe someone can help me figure it out?

My main concern about training is making sure Gerty isn't gun-shy. I've read to slowly introduce the gun starting with a cap gun, blanks, popper loads, and then the real thing. Does this sound about right? Any suggestions?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sittingbull...right _click_ your picture...
click the _edit_...
This takes you to your photo-shop...kind of....on the top of the page it will say 'image' Click on this and then click on 'stretch / skew'.........this show that your pic is 100% wide and 100% tall........Reduce these to 50% or even 30%. ..it will show you how large they are and you can decide if they will fit in this forum....as you exit the photo-shop it will 'prompt' you to save the picture as that size or not....always keep the original picture, in case you screw up... 

Good luck...or even join a free Photo-bucket, transfer your pictures there and they will re-size them to fit it...


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

[attachment=1:1dh51fr1]pi.JPG[/attachment:1dh51fr1]

[attachment=0:1dh51fr1]diego.JPG[/attachment:1dh51fr1]

Thanks, .45!

Our chihuahua Diego is also thrilled about our new addition.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad you got it sittingbull !! Looks good !! 

_Now_ I can see the collar.....what the heck ? _(O)_


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Still looks better than the one my wife makes me wear.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Your dog will pay you back someday for that collar. :mrgreen:


----------

